# User chroot

## Sackarias

I have the need to allow a group of users chroot and as you know root is needed for that. Also, I have tested the fakechroot app but it does not really work. 

For now I plan to use sudo and chroot with --userspec=UID:GID to allow the users chroot and become themself in the chroot. Is this a really bad idea?

----------

## mv

sys-apps/dchroot or its more complex successor sys-apps/schroot

----------

